# I'M STILL ALIVE!



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

OK. *What gives*.

As of now. I been Ubering for 4 months. NEVER did I pass the threshold of 4.61. 4.61 is the best I had, but did not last,

I am 189 trips old (haha) for which I have 130 rated trips and only 95 5 stars. Even though I have better experience now compared to 4 months ago. Also I only hang out in my area. Since I know it well (and to save gas). 95% of my trips has been flawless. Get them to destination flawlessly. No missing exits etc. Always insist on driving them right to the entrance of building/ house. HECK. I had one girl needing a ride for a few mile to a store. Asks me if I can wait around. I GLADLY DO! So she tells about a bad experience when a driver just took off on her with food she had in his car. Evidently I DID NOT DO THAT. That day, she was my ONLY pick up. So i finish the trip, No problem, right? WRONG am I. For *absolutely *no reason at all, I got a low rating from that girl. *What the hell was that for??* Again, she was my only pick up that day. So of course I'll know whether she gave 5 star or not based on that rated trips minus number of 5 stars

Well anyway. As of now I have a rating of 4.52. Since the time I started. I have *never *been able to get past the threshold.
At this point, I'm surprised I am still alive!


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

If I got a dime for every pax that wanted me to wait I'd have $0.40, and I have none.

*How am I still alive OP?*


----------



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

Keep on Truckin' - you're alive and your driving - I get nervous when my rating slips


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

That sucks, FBM. I'm surprised you havent been deactivated yet with that score. You can't please some of these cheap f***s.

It is BS watching your score drop for no apparent reason that I can perceive from my end. You need to look at what your doing with the PAX. Are you friendly & professional? Is the inside/outside of your car very clean? Are you well-groomed when you go out driving? How do you dress?

Also, you cant be certain it was that girl who gave you a low rating. PAX can rate drivers at any time, even months later which is BS. It should need to be done in 2-3 days after ride or else their ability to rate goes away. PAX can take a ride, then not use Uber for a while, 2 months later they open app and it's telling them to leave a rating for a ride they dont really remember, they think "eehh I'll give them 3, thats average" and dont realize it's a horrible rating for us. 

This rating system is complete manipulative BS!

Good luck!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

FBM said:


> 95% of my trips has been flawless.


No. You just haven't figured out the problem yet.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Just yesterday. I done 7 trips. I was able to see they all rated me right away. All my trips were flawless. No mistakes, got to pax quicky, was friendly, drove easy. Not to mention I cleaned out my car SO GOOD the other day. Air freshener. The works! (Or at least I think)

STILL! Got 3 trips that were *not *five stars.... I don't know anymore. What it is that pax is so freakin unhappy about.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

FBM said:


> STILL! Got 3 trips that were *not *five stars.... I don't know anymore. What it is that pax is so freakin unhappy about.


They're not rating you against you. They're rating you against other drivers. They rate how they like your car. They rate how they like your personality. They rate the way they "feel" during the ride. They rate the music you're playing. They rate the way you drive.

Have you ever gotten in a car as a passenger and thought to yourself... "this guy is a lousy driver, and he doesn't even know it?" Maybe it's the way you brake. Maybe it's the way you use your turn signal. Maybe it's the way you accelerate. Who knows? It could be anything.

You mentioned air freshener. A lot of people hate air freshener.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

hahaha. ohhhh people


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

what is your rating now?

my rating was 4.72..now i got 4.67 rating idiots live in apartment so hard to find so i was circling around and they give me 1 star..i dont want to get deactivated

when will uber deactivate ur acc? i heard it was 4.75? ....


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Dang said:


> what is your rating now?
> 
> my rating was 4.72..now i got 4.67 rating idiots live in apartment so hard to find so i was circling around and they give me 1 star..i dont want to get deactivated
> 
> when will uber deactivate ur acc? i heard it was 4.75? ....


Not that high. I seen deactivation when it starts getting in the 4.4 range.

My rating actually went up! 4.55. But I feel less interested in the job. Because it is not paying out very good at all anymore. Not how it used to pay out. 
Last Friday: I ubered 6.5 hours. Made out with $40 only (after expensis of gas etc). Eventually, I'm going to stop.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

What kind of car you drive? Is there any body damage? Try not to drive too slow or too fast. Try to be quiet and if you decide to chat, stay away from topics such as religion or politics.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> What kind of car you drive? Is there any body damage? Try not to drive too slow or too fast. Try to be quiet and if you decide to chat, stay away from topics such as religion or politics.


I have a 2013 Kia Rio. I decided to "be me"


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

FBM said:


> I have a 2013 Kia Rio. I decided to "be me"


It's a nice little car, but make sure the riders have enough leg room in the back. Make sure the passenger front seat is moved all the way forward.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Keep the car fairly clean and stop using air fresheners, don't speak unless spoken to outside of the typical greeting when they get in the car or goodbye when they get out, don't play the radio beyond a barely audible volume unless they ask to listen, get there in a timely manner and drop them off without getting lost. That's it. That's the secret sauce.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

ummmm.. yeah. Thanks


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> It's a nice little car, but make sure the riders have enough leg room in the back. Make sure the passenger front seat is moved all the way forward.


Absolutely. I always keep that front seat pushed all the way up. It keeps the passenger from getting in the font and gives them plenty of leg room in the back.

You know you're a livery guy when you mention something like this.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

FBM said:


> OK. *What gives*.
> 
> As of now. I been Ubering for 4 months. NEVER did I pass the threshold of 4.61. 4.61 is the best I had, but did not last,
> 
> ...


It maybe that your city average is pretty low, thus why no deactivation. With Pax's like that, I can understand why. I hate this rating system. The driver has zero control.

I know one thing for certain the " nice " approach, waiting excessively, water and mints, opening doors etc, gets you nothing. You may still get a low rating, and then these cheap fares paying less then bus fare expect it from every UBER driver. Get them to A to B and that's it. You need not be rude. Talk if they wish to talk (let them initiate it).

Its frustrating as hell though. You go out on a run, have all good experiences, come home to find your rating has gone down. Mind you, most still think giving a 4 is good...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

FBM said:


> Not that high. I seen deactivation when it starts getting in the 4.4 range.
> 
> My rating actually went up! 4.55. But I feel less interested in the job. Because it is not paying out very good at all anymore. Not how it used to pay out.
> Last Friday: I ubered 6.5 hours. Made out with $40 only (after expensis of gas etc). Eventually, I'm going to stop.


You can always pull a 10 hour shift and then give all that money back to Uber to take their class and they'll reset your rating.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Frankly I think there's so much randomness involved the whole ratings system is a crapshoot. You have no idea what the passenger's frame of reference is insofar as what the passenger is actually rating (the driver, the overall Uber experience, etc.) or what the passenger thinks is a good score (I don't know, the dude picked me up here and dropped me off there. I guess it's a 3?)

Case in point: I picked up two girls at the same time and place near USC and brought them both back to their dorm on campus. They were both pool riders so they each had separate fares. One gave me a five, one didn't. Same pickup, same drop off, same time, same ride, different scores. Random.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Your car is only 10% of the equation. If my rating was based on the car alone it would be 4.95 and yet my over all (current 500) is 4.78 , which i read here is pretty average. New drivers always take a hit in the beginning. 

Wait til you have 500 trips and see what happens. It could be that no one has written a complaint or so few drivers out there these days. It could be what and how things are said especially to the girls can make or break one. I doesn't hurt to find out what makes a man attractive to a girl to help with ratings. There are several attraction masters on the web that sell there stuff, be cautious, however there information does work should one put it into practice. Why ? because the media has brain washed guys into thinking what a female thinks is attractive to them is actually a turn off. The Valentines commercials are a great example this time of year.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Your car is only 10% of the equation. If my rating was based on the car alone it would be 4.95 and yet my over all (current 500) is 4.78 , which i read here is pretty average. New drivers always take a hit in the beginning.
> 
> Wait til you have 500 trips and see what happens. It could be that no one has written a complaint or so few drivers out there these days. It could be what and how things are said especially to the girls can make or break one. I doesn't hurt to find out what makes a man attractive to a girl to help with ratings. There are several attraction masters on the web that sell there stuff, be cautious, however there information does work should one put it into practice. Why ? because the media has brain washed guys into thinking what a female thinks is attractive to them is actually a turn off. The Valentines commercials are a great example this time of year.


Right! No wait, uhh... what?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Buying a big Bear is sweet but only lasts for a moment. Now buy a blank card and hand write your own message without being needy and or desperate will go much further.

Oh wait, this is about ratings...


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Buying a big Bear is sweet but only lasts for a moment. Now buy a blank card and hand write your own message without being needy and or desperate will go much further.
> 
> Oh wait, this is about ratings...


Now THAT made sense. You know it's nice to finally. ...oh, hang on a sec. ... ... huh?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Idunno said:


> If I got a dime for every pax that wanted me to wait I'd have $0.40, and I have none.


on select, and @6am weekend, with local speed limits 55-60mph and 7mi to next destination? WAITING WAS GOOD BIZNESS

(1 cig or 1 radio song or smthn - while they drop off or pick up some item from home, not ages)


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

I FINALLY DIED! (my account that is)
Haha, I been deactivated. 
And for the reason. *I predicted. *Pax being HARD to make happy. *THAT'S ALL. *

My rating was climbing though. I was right at 4.59. But now, I'm dead! (my account, that is)
And I don't give a. It is nothing to do with me. Pax is complainers. Been getting so many cases of pax giving me less than 5 even though, I am flawless on their trip. Get them there quickly and safely and the works!
*
I'm going to text Uber or get in touch or something. And tell them. *
I'm not coming back. HA.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

I get deactivated today for 4.59 stars out 5 stars. I text back. Well, good luck wit that. I am NOT coming back. Rating sys needs a lot of work. The unfair shit is STUPID. Tired of these whiny baby pax for giving me less than 5 for no reason at all. I pick them up, and get them there quickly and safely.. What more do they want??
It's not so much just the whiny baby pax. It's also Uber's UNFAIR rating.

To Uber: YOU GUYS NEED TO WORK ON YOUR STUPID UNFAIR RATING. Because WE ARE NOT GOD.
Use thunbs up/ down instead and BASE deactivating on WRITTEN complaints that effects the safety etc. NOT THE STUPID 5 star out 5 star shit.
*And ONE MORE THING.... Please TELL US what are we doing wrong. DON'T BE LEAVING IT A MYSTERY to us. How am I supposed to address something. If I DON'T KNOW what the Hell to address.*

Also to you Uber: Since I started. I have accepted EVERY SINGLE ping! No matter what. I give rides to EVERYBODY, not just 5 star pax. I have NO written complaints (no reports). And a 4.59. And still, I'm not good enough.. I guess.. LAME

And to kill myself and my car to not get paid out good at all, just to be treated like that...

Good bye. I'm not coming back.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

FBM said:


> I FINALLY DIED! (my account that is)
> Haha, I been deactivated.
> And for the reason. *I predicted. *Pax being HARD to make happy. *THAT'S ALL. *
> 
> ...


how can you tell if deactivated or if it's an app error?

yesterday the app had a bunch of glitches, locations showed up wrong, had to call every single passenger to get proper pickup spot, starting or ending trips took multiple attempts or timed out etc - today some buttons didnt work, saw an android update tried that now hangs on login or crashes to icon screen...tried reset clear cache clear data force stop un/reinstall

40trips 31 rated driving since last saturday


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Adieu said:


> how can you tell if deactivated or if it's an app error?
> 
> yesterday the app had a bunch of glitches, locations showed up wrong, had to call every single passenger to get proper pickup spot, starting or ending trips took multiple attempts or timed out etc - today some buttons didnt work, saw an android update tried that now hangs on login or crashes to icon screen...tried reset clear cache clear data force stop un/reinstall
> 
> 40trips 31 rated driving since last saturday


How you tell? You *can't* use it. period! And I got an email too


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

FBM said:


> How you tell? You can use it. period! And I got an email too


no email, just doesnt work this morning - web logon fine, phone not so much ...

was following your story since I had similar concerns, got a couple crap ratings my first day - been clawing my way back up from there... wondered if it just started out as not working and only got email at some point? or actually told you something in-app? did you get warned first or something?

sorry, youve got your own troubles im sure :/ just trying to learn from the experience of others


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Adieu said:


> no email, just doesnt work this morning - web logon fine, phone not so much ...
> 
> was following your story since I had similar concerns, got a couple crap ratings my first day - been clawing my way back up from there... wondered if it just started out as not working and only got email at some point? or actually told you something in-app? did you get warned first or something?
> 
> sorry, youve got your own troubles im sure :/ just trying to learn from the experience of others


Did you say, you are on the newer side?

Be sure you have a later model phone. Preferable a newer Samsung or Iphone. I use (or I used to use) a Samsung Galaxy S6 active. Works beautifully! Been very reliable all the five months I Ubered until I died! (my account, that is)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

yep...deactivated. after 5 days lol.

messed up day 1 got rated 3.65 - clawed my way back to 4.1 in just four days, hit 40 trips - and I'm gone... kinda ironic, had received 10 or more 5* ratings yesterday

anybody know how to do that reactivation class thingie?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

...at least thats what email said.

on login to the site (https://partners.uber.com/profile/) , though, the profile is marked "Waitlisted"next to name...???


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Adieu said:


> yep...deactivated. after 5 days lol.
> 
> messed up day 1 got rated 3.65 - clawed my way back to 4.1 in just four days, hit 40 trips - and I'm gone... kinda ironic, had received 10 or more 5* ratings yesterday
> 
> anybody know how to do that reactivation class thingie?


Damn. Only 5 days new? Really.

In my opinion. Basing on what you are saying about what happened to you after less than 50 trips. In my opinion, I would think it's a waste of money and effort to continue. Because Uber does not "reset" the rating. (what I heard). And imagine paying to reactivate only for a short time later get deactivated again.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

FBM said:


> Damn. Only 5 days new? Really.
> 
> In my opinion. Basing on what you are saying about what happened to you after less than 50 trips. In my opinion, I would think it's a waste of money and effort to continue. Because Uber does not "reset" the rating. (what I heard). And imagine paying to reactivate only for a short time later get deactivated again.


uber also doesnt "use" said rating much, it seems youre more likely to get deactivated by a weekly average. i got axed for a "weekly" 3.95 (actually one bad first day saturday @3.65 + one single ride outside that day), 20 ratings further its already 4.1

31*4.1=127 stars (/155)
5*18=90
28pts lost over 13 fares
37/13=2.85 (avg non-5star rating)

SO: 1x 1* + 12x 3***...OR... 2x1* + 9x 3*** + 2x 4**** ... OR 3x 1* + 6x 3*** +4x 4**** ... OR 4x 1* + 3x 3*** + 6x 4**** ... OR 5x 1* + 8x 4****

if 4**** pax didnt realize they downvoted, thats possibly as little as 5 (/41) dissatisfied only, in my first 5 days, 2-3 of em first day... and I hadn't been cancelling crap rated riders and 5.0 noobs either at first plus had like 3 rides around triple digit prices. and didnt avoid pickups guaranteed o be stuck in traffic.

ignore my first day (3.65x 13 / 5x 13 = 46 / 65), and I only lost 9 stars over 28 total / 18 rated. avg rating after first day =4.5 and likely to go up once stragglers vote


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Its your red shirt and that look on your face. 

Good luck man.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Good


cannonball7 said:


> Its your red shirt and that look on your face.
> 
> Good luck man.


Good luck man???? I already left Uber.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

FBM said:


> Good
> 
> Good luck man???? I already left Uber.


Well, I wish you the best. Thank you for posting your thoughts. Your observations and frustrating experience are spot on.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

I gave my kids the honors


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Indeed, red shirt man more often then not meets a sorry fate;


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah the guy with the red shirt always gets it!


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

LMAO! You guys are funny!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> You can always pull a 10 hour shift and then give all that money back to Uber to take their class and they'll reset your rating.


They do not reset it. The class only get you reactivated after a deactivation for low ratings.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

I think many over-analyze the Uber ratings It is a common human response to divert or justify to cope with a loss. I do think the rating system truly indicates good and bad drivers and unfortunately, some people are faced with the reality that driving for Uber is not as easy as they make it seem. You are navigating in unfamiliar areas, dealing with drunk passengers, incorrect destinations, inaccurate GPS, trying to have a conversation with a passenger, faced with different personalities, riders with underlying issues, and traffic all while actually operating a motor vehicle.

I have done 1424 rides. 1052 were rated and 945 are 5-stars. Out of the 107 less than 5-star ratings, 90% of those were more than likely were 2,3,4 stars for whatever reason. The remaining were 1-stars I earned, which I intentionally chose to handle a ride knowing they would 1-star me. By Sunday my ratings dip to 4.83 but my Friday I am up to 4.85.

On the other hand, I have taken rides with low rated drivers and it only confirms that some drivers are just not to be drivers.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I think many over-analyze the Uber ratings It is a common human response to divert or justify to cope with a loss. I do think the rating system truly indicates good and bad drivers and unfortunately, some people are faced with the reality that driving for Uber is not as easy as they make it seem. You are navigating in unfamiliar areas, dealing with drunk passengers, incorrect destinations, inaccurate GPS, trying to have a conversation with a passenger, faced with different personalities, riders with underlying issues, and traffic all while actually operating a motor vehicle.
> 
> I have done 1424 rides. 1052 were rated and 945 are 5-stars. Out of the 107 less than 5-star ratings, 90% of those were more than likely were 2,3,4 stars for whatever reason. The remaining were 1-stars I earned, which I intentionally chose to handle a ride knowing they would 1-star me. By Sunday my ratings dip to 4.83 but my Friday I am up to 4.85.
> 
> On the other hand, I have taken rides with low rated drivers and it only confirms that some drivers are just not to be drivers.


agree. I am picking up any riders now, do not care about the pax rating
cauz I found even the pax were 4.8+ rating, they would still rated me lower than 5 with any reason, despite of my accurate navigation and safe driving. 
if the 4.8+ pax rate me low, then they have no difference with the 4.3(or lower) pax.


----------

